# Reasons why it's great being a single mummy!



## Mally01

Okay, so I have been really miserable lately because my ex opted out after finding out I was pregnant. Today, I just feel that at times you have _got _to look at the positives more than the negatives to bring some happiness and calm back into your life. There must be lots of reasons why its lovely being a single Mum? I am _going _to be a single Mum, so can only give my input on what its like for me now being pregnant and single but there must be nice things/experiences with LOs that lay ahead for us soon to be single Mums?

Heres my list:

1.I get the whole of the double bed to spread out on without some man hogging it all :sleep:

2.I now get to choose the baby names (Yey!) and if I have a boy, he can carry on my family surname :tease:

3.I get to fart everywhere and anywhere in the house without worrying about whether my man would be disgusted by that (I am pregnant, I cant help the gas, so there!)
:wohoo:

4.I can cry and act TOTALLY irrationally without someone thinking I am a loony when a) Hugh Jackman is on telly  LOVE him! B) I cant open a jar c) that stupid guy on the phone at the bank is not co-operating and I scream GIVE ME MY MONEY!! :telephone:


----------



## Ginger84

3.I get to fart everywhere and anywhere in the house without worrying about whether my man would be disgusted by that (I am pregnant, I cant help the gas, so there!) :haha:
:wohoo:



you dont feel guilty about not cooking/washing/cleaning cause there is no one there to see it.

You get to see all of baby's firsts

Mummy's get the best hugs and smiles


----------



## mkm1083

I don't have to share my kids. I get to do all of the holidays, birthdays, vacations, when I want, where I want and the way I want. :thumbup:


----------



## jaytee146

In the night when she yells out it'll be for me :headspin:


----------



## Mally01

Their first word will most likely be 'Mumma' and not 'Dadda'


----------



## Rhio92

I can do what I want, I can go out with no make up, or caked in make up. I can eat loads of chocolate, get tipsy and do whatever the hell I want :dance: And I get to listen to his pathetic stories about why I'm jealous of his girlfriend. Hiiiilarious they are, I'll have to share some one time :haha:


----------



## stacey&bump

i can do what i want , when i want ! & when my little girl grows up itll be me she looks up to , itll be me she aspires to be like and itll be me who raised her to become the beautiful , polite young lady i know shes going to be :)


----------



## londonbump2

I don't need to deal with hair I can't see and can barely reach!


----------



## teal

You get LO all to yourself. (This is what the woman in the registry office said to me when I got upset registering my son's birth alone!) 

Making all the decisions without having to consider someone elses opinions. 

:flow: Just wanted to say that my LO babbled dadadada.... before he said mummy but just remember it doesn't mean anything to LO (if fob isn't around) :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Mine are: 

I get to say I raised my children, he babysat them (with his mother being around) 
I get to spread out in my bed 
I get to look at men and not feel guilty :haha: I was at the gym today and there was a sexy man I could look at while sweating on the treadmill. Lol.


----------



## Brionybaby

You can watch what you want on tele, no football! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

^^ Ooohh yeah missed that one out!


----------



## Munchkinn_

londonbump2 said:


> I don't need to deal with hair I can't see and can barely reach!

Soooo True!!


----------



## Mally01

No arguments about discipline. Whatever Mummy says...goes. Ha!


----------



## SophiasMummy

I can act like starfish in my kingsize bed with no one else getting in the way
I dont have to put up with a man sitting doing nothing or complaining about how hard work is when ive been looking after LO all day
I get my baby all to my self and no one gets to mess up our schedule
I dont have to worry about having hairy legs every so often lmao x


----------



## babydue2011

i agree with everything said!! i see the problems my nephews go through being split between homes so i am really thankful for this one! 

ohhhh and i get to buy whatever i want for the baby without some man saying how expensive it is and how baby wont need it :)


----------



## Happy

1) I have a superking bed all to myself
2) I can watch whatever I want on TV
3) most importantly I can put my Christmas tree up on 1st December - he always refused!


----------



## xSophieBx

I can do what I want when I want

Seeing my daughter grow each day and turn into a little person & knowing her inside out & seeing all the firsts.

Having a bond with my daughter that FOB(or anyone) will NEVER have with her


----------



## Laura2919

Happy said:


> 1) I have a superking bed all to myself
> 2) I can watch whatever I want on TV
> 3) most importantly I can put my Christmas tree up on 1st December - he always refused!

:haha: if FOB had his way it would go up Christmas eve and come down boxing day. Mines going up sometime between the 25th and 30th November.


----------



## littlekitten8

Some of the best things about being a single parent are:

1. Not having to argue about parenting!

2. Not having to share those firsts....and yeh he said da-da first but he called everyone that lol.

3. Every morning when he wakes up.....he calls 'mummy!'

4. I get all the kisses and cuddles hehe.

5. I can dress him how I like, cut his hair how I like, do anything I bloody well please!

6. I can have the house as girly and feminine as I like and nobody complains hehe.

7. I control the TV and if we want to cuddle on the sofa and watch Monsters vs Aliens on loop all day we can!

8. I can feed James what and how I want and not have anyone tell me I'm making wrong choices....and that he should be allowed to eat McDonalds every week (FOB used to take his other son there every time he had him).


----------



## babydue2011

littlekitten8 said:


> Some of the best things about being a single parent are:
> 
> 1. Not having to argue about parenting!
> 
> 2. Not having to share those firsts....and yeh he said da-da first but he called everyone that lol.
> 
> 3. Every morning when he wakes up.....he calls 'mummy!'
> 
> 4. I get all the kisses and cuddles hehe.
> 
> 5. I can dress him how I like, cut his hair how I like, do anything I bloody well please!
> 
> 6. I can have the house as girly and feminine as I like and nobody complains hehe.
> 
> 7. I control the TV and if we want to cuddle on the sofa and watch Monsters vs Aliens on loop all day we can!
> 
> 8. I can feed James what and how I want and not have anyone tell me I'm making wrong choices....and that he should be allowed to eat McDonalds every week (FOB used to take his other son there every time he had him).

:happydance: i agree with all that and can not wait till my LO is here


----------



## SophiasMummy

Oh I love the fact I can dress LO how I want, if FOB had his way she would be made to wear football kits and trackies etc, though even if we were together I would never have allowed him to dress her like that (im stupidly obsessive about what she wears lol)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm loving it!

I saw J learn to crawl, pull himself up, learn to walk. I know what he likes to eat and what he doesn't. I know what tv programmes he likes. I'm the one who hears him learning words. I'm the one he comes to if he's hurt himself or he's ill.

I can watch what I want on the tv and have the laptop at the same time (he went through a phase of if I wanted to watch something on TV, he'd get the laptop). I can hog the bed, I can go around the house in my pyjamas all day. I can have kids tv on all day if I want 

:smug:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

All the decisions are mine!
and I get the satisfaction of knowing I'm providing for her independently!


----------



## mkm1083

mummy_ellie09 said:


> I can watch what I want on the tv and have the laptop at the same time (he went through a phase of if I wanted to watch something on TV, he'd get the laptop). I can hog the bed, I can go around the house in my pyjamas all day. I can have kids tv on all day if I want
> 
> :smug:

You can watch what you want on tv? How? And they let you use your laptop? My kids have total control over both. :cry: A girl can only handle so much Barney.


----------



## Mally01

mkm1083 said:


> mummy_ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> I can watch what I want on the tv and have the laptop at the same time (he went through a phase of if I wanted to watch something on TV, he'd get the laptop). I can hog the bed, I can go around the house in my pyjamas all day. I can have kids tv on all day if I want
> 
> :smug:
> 
> You can watch what you want on tv? How? And they let you use your laptop? My kids have total control over both. :cry: A girl can only handle so much Barney.Click to expand...

I sympathise. I have this yet to come. My nephew stayed and had episodes of Phineas and Ferb on back to back one day, ALL day, I thought I was going to go crazy.


----------



## Laura2919

mkm1083 said:


> mummy_ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> I can watch what I want on the tv and have the laptop at the same time (he went through a phase of if I wanted to watch something on TV, he'd get the laptop). I can hog the bed, I can go around the house in my pyjamas all day. I can have kids tv on all day if I want
> 
> :smug:
> 
> You can watch what you want on tv? How? And they let you use your laptop? My kids have total control over both. :cry: A girl can only handle so much Barney.Click to expand...

Mine too.. It's Peppa Pig and Ben and Holly here... I have to record everything and catch up over the next few days.. Lol.


----------



## babydue2011

[/QUOTE] You can watch what you want on tv? How? And they let you use your laptop? My kids have total control over both. :cry: A girl can only handle so much Barney.[/QUOTE]

:haha: hehehe that was cute reply. .... poor girl :hugs:

my nephew (who lives with me and my mum) .. use to always i mean always want to watch Yo Gabba Gabba (not sure if you know this show) but oh my gooooodness really i hate this show haha ... luckily now he doesnt care for it too much but when he was younger thats all he wanted... even in the car haha


----------



## Laura2919

We get Yo Gabba Gabba here too.. :)


----------



## babydue2011

Laura2919 said:


> We get Yo Gabba Gabba here too.. :)

oh noooooooooooooo haha ... i use to tell him gabba gabba was sleeping so we couldnt watch him :haha:


----------



## Laura2919

Lol because this afternoon I got to sit down and watch what I wanted lol


----------

